# Rbp's Something Wrong?



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I noticed today my Piranha's heads are all clear now. All the way back to their gills they have lost the "silver" color and it almost looks clear. I don't know what is going on this that. All three of them have got that and I just noticed it. 30 minutes ago it was not there at all. 
What do you think it is?

If you look the pictures show color missing above their eyes an all the way down by the gills. The third picture you can see it best his entire forehead an around his eyes. I have no idea whats going on.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Stress, nothing to worry about if all your water params are good. Try dimming the lighting for a while.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol your tripn. Look fine to me. They can change colors with their moods.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I probably am trippen. Im just very worried I won't do something right an lately my nitrites have been high. I can't seem to get them down no matter what I have done and can't spring for a canister filter just yet. Have to fly to Texas in a week an a half. I want my P's to live a long time an be happy so I do try to take good care of them an stay on top of things to take care of them properly. I hope it's just the light or some slight stress. I did just pull everything out of the tank and clean it very thoroughly ti try an get trash from the tank. They do get sturd up when I do that. maybe they just have not calmed down yet lol.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe its one of those albino reds


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks fine. P's are like mood rings, they tend to change their color intensity based on surroundings, water, and fear.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

It was staying that way for a week. never got the color back. But I started feeding them shrimp like someone said and they are looking good now!`


----------

